# My son has allergies to drywall..



## joecaption

Are you 100% sure this is not Chinese drywall that's was part of a massive recall?
It off gases.
Hard to believe that it's his skin that's reacting and not his lungs if it was the drywall dust. 
May have to have the ducts cleaned to hepl get rid of the dust. You should also be using a Hepa vacuum when cleaning it up or your just blowing the dust back into the room.
Have you had the air tested to see what's causing this?
If you do paint may want to use VOC free paints.


----------



## user1007

Even I have gotten somewhat itchy/rashy/scratchy around some drywall and compound dust. Hopefully getting all that up will help your son. Outgassing would more likely cause respiratory issues and I have been down that path also with a diagnosis of environmental pneumonia from crawling around old places without so much as a simple mask. 

Be sure in addition to vacuuming, vacuuming and vacuuming again you look in the heat registers to make sure your contractor clean-up crew did not just sweep crap down into them. Don't forget to empty the vacuum canister or toss the bags for awhile. If your vacuum has a hepa filter make sure it is current. You might want to think about having the carpets extraction cleaned. 

Furnace filters are relatively cheap and plan on replacing them monthly until you have abated the drywall dust. 

An old track when working with fiberglass is to cover yourself with baby powder to block the skin pores from taking in any other substance. If your child will put up with it, you might try this until you resolve the dust issue. 

Unless he is allergic to something in the paint, I cannot see painted walls being a problem. Obviously if he is miserable you should talk with a pediatric allergy specialist. I am sure he/she will have encountered this before.


----------



## Jarand

Thank you so much for you responses! I cleaned throughly today and i heard it might take a few days for my sons skin to clear up. I will be taking him to the drs asap, to get a referral for a specialist. I was told that the drywall was made in the US. We will be having the air tested and air ducts cleaned as well. Thanks again!! Jarand


----------



## oh'mike

Some people are sensitive to the drywall adhesive----however It sounds like a dust issue in your case----the other members have given you good advice---I think you are on the right track----


----------

